# Kids Taster Sessions



## Les (May 23, 2002)

I've got some 1 hour "taster sessions" lined up next month to increase membership in my junior classes. (Ages 7 to 12 yrs)

Has anyone got any tips on how to make these sessions really attractive. Kids here in England seem to be a bit lacking in commitment. How can I motivate them, (and their parents) to sign up for classes?

All hints, tips and advice gratefully received.

Thanks,

Les


----------



## Robbo (May 23, 2002)

Along with teaching them some basics, make sure you show them what you can do at the high end. Maybe add some flash to your demo. But make sure you do a demo, don't just invite them in for a hour and teach them a front kick, upward block, reverse punch. You have to get them excited about what you offer by showing them the skills that one day they potentionally could have.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Robbo (May 23, 2002)

Oh yeah,

and if you do get some of them to sign up, make sure you keep them excited about Kenpo with regular demonstrations of the high end stuff.

Thanks Again,
Rob


----------



## tonbo (May 24, 2002)

I would recommend making the classes fun, and pretty high on the change-up scale.  Basically, do a series of activities, and don't let any one activity last more than about 6-7 minutes.  This way, the kids won't lose interest in what they are doing.  Tell 'em a few stories along the way (either actual martial arts happenings that you have experienced, or myths....maybe involve some of the "heroes" of the MA?), and gear activities toward their age levels.

The important thing is not only that they learn, but that they have fun doing what they are doing.  If they don't, then there is no way you are going to get them to learn.....the parents may drag them to class, but you will be fighting them the whole way through it.  If they are enjoying it, and it is fun, then before too long, you can point out to them just what they know, and they will be truly amazed.

Do not sacrifice the discipline and respect aspects when having fun, but instead, enhance them.  Play a game of seeing who can stand in attention stance the longest....try and get them to laugh, or smile....then they have to sit down.....ever play "Simon Says"??  How about a game of "Sensei Says"?   If they are "out" have them do a technique, or a couple of kicks.....

Finally, if these are "tasters", don't fall for a bait and switch.  Do the kind of things that students will actually see in class--don't make up something to get them interested and then change the material on them.  That won't bring 'em back.

Mainly, as long as you have their interest, you will have them as students.  Most kids are not the ones with commitment; it's the parents.  The kids want to learn neat stuff while having fun, and the parents want to see their child get discipline (and various other results) out of the arts.  Please them both, and you have succeeded.

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale (May 24, 2002)

not sure if he still does this...but my instructor used to make people sign up for a minimum of three months. after that, they could go to a month-to-month membership, but he would tell the person that if they're not willing to commit for three months at least, then they were wasting both his time and theirs.  If they were waivering he'd either give them another private lesson free, or he'd give them the rest of that month, if there was two weeks or so left free or something to sweeten the deal.  Once someone does it for three months, they tend to be hooked.


----------



## Les (May 24, 2002)

Thanks to all of you for your help on this one.

Some of your ideas are things I'm alresdy doing, or have done in the past. This shows me in on the right track.

The new ideas, I'm going to give a try, and hopefully, I'll cover the rent for the studio.  

Once again, thanks for your help.

Les


----------



## Bill Smith (May 24, 2002)

Les,
They all had pretty good replys. I, on the other hand will be in your shoes. All I have taught in the past and now are adults. I do know you need to keep their energy up (I got three little ones).

You should give Kathy Owen a call or e-mail. She has a great kids program. Not that everyone doesn't because all the responses will help me.

Bill Smith


----------



## Les (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill Smith _
> 
> *Les,
> 
> ...



Hi Bill,

Funnily enough, I have e-mailed Kathy. And Keith and Bruce and Kevin Harrington and a whole bunch of others.

What I want to do is collect a group of varied ideas, and apply all of them over a period of time. I do the kids tasters six times a year, and hopefully, I'll be able to give feedback as to what worked for mwe and what didn't.

Then I can share the results with everyone else.

Keep the ideas coming please guys.

Les


----------



## Bill Smith (May 24, 2002)

Les,
When you have the results keep me posted. I'm going to start teaching 9 to 12 yrs of age. Their attention levels are alittle longer and when they get to the adult program they can use what they learned in the junior class. Not too much time as passed.

There are a couple others that are doing well in that area. Mr. Carey and Mr. McCord I've believe have junior programs.

Good luck with the session,
Bill Smith


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 24, 2002)

Last night I posted a pretty lengthly reply but got kicked off right before I hit submit.  But when I come on today.  It seems that everyone already covered what I was going to say.  Tonbo in particular.

I am not an Instructor, but I am an assistant, and do not claim to even come close to knowing everything there is to know about teaching kenpo. But I am going through our schools Instructor couse and should have learned enough by the time I reach Black(I am green right now and should be ready to test for brown in June, but the final descision is up to my Instructor)
I do work mostly in the youth class, 7-12 yrs. old.  One last bit of info not mentioned yet is the last thing to enter your mind when teaching children.  The Parents.  The parents can be harder to handle than the kids.  Be prepared for Why hasn't my kid tested but this one did (even though they bring them once a week, while the other kid comes 3 or more times), the parents almost telling their kid they will be scared and might fail in this karate thing(this one gets me the most).  
Bottom line, be prepared for angry parents, no matter how awsome your class is, some parents always want more.


----------



## Seig (May 25, 2002)

A good thing to remember when dealing with parents and kids is to set their expectations up front.  "No, Johnnie will not get his Black Belt when he turns 6."  "I am the teacher, stay off the floor."
I know it is a little harsh the way I am saying it and I only have a small childrens program so far, but I lay the ground rules up front.  I have one mother bringing her son to train because he got beat up at school.  I had about a 2 hour long talk with her explaining what she was doing and to be prepared for the consequences.


----------



## Sigung86 (May 25, 2002)

Make a little certificate of completion.  When the class is done, using a felt tip pen and someone with good handwriting, pen the students name on it.   To throw a successful demo/seminar, you always give them something to remember it with, booklets, pamphlets, certificates, pens, keyholders, etc.  

This holds true in martial arts, real estate sales, etc.  virtually any sales promo!  

Note that this word process is not WYSIWYG, so the periods are place holders for positioning only!

____________________________________________________
So ...  A small for example:


...................Your school Kenpo Name/Logo
............................school address
............................school phone number


Be it known that on this day.........June xx, 2002,



................................Little Johnny/Mary  Watchmacallit



has succesfully completed the Your School name, Junior introductory course for:

.................................Beginning Kenpo.



Ima Bigcheese.........................................Mary Jones
Head instructor........................................Allen Squibblesquab
................................................................(A couple of signatures
.................................................................of senior students)


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 27, 2002)

Ninja Turtle, Power Ranger, or Star Wars Young Jedi Programs .......
:jediduel:
The Force will be with you......


----------



## Nightingale (May 27, 2002)

young jedi...that's a good one...

however Lucas may have some copyright issues to discuss with ya.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 27, 2002)

The Ninja Turtles or Power Rangers.......... Free advt for them, keeping that name alive.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *The Ninja Turtles or Power Rangers.......... Free advt for them, keeping that name alive.
> 
> :asian: *


Do we really want to keep *Those* names alive?


----------



## Nightingale (May 28, 2002)

well, you say power rangers and all people are going to think of is that gymnastic stuff they all do...  and ninja turtles are all about da weapons...  

young jedi is probably the only thing that I'd like to see kept alive, but Lucas is doing a darn good job of that on his own...

may the force be with you.



:jediduel: 



:xwing:


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2002)

I generally refer to the kids at my school as "The little monsters", but never in anyone's hearing but my wife's.


----------



## Turner (May 29, 2002)

Hmmm, Young Jedi's.... I finally realized why the 'old Jedi order' Pre-ANH seperated the Jedi potential children from their parents... Can you imagine it? "Little Johnny is ready for his trials!" or "Master Yoda, Johnny is doing it right, you're wrong.." even though they are not force sentient. It would test even Mace Windu's patience...

Timmy's Dad: "Master Windu, where is little Johnny's Dad?"
Mace Windu: <with small wave of hand> "Johnny didn't have no Dad."

:jediduel:


----------



## tonbo (May 29, 2002)

Now *that* would be cool, huh?  It would alleviate sooooo many problems.....for example:

Parent:  "Master SoandSo, why hasn't my child been tested for rank?  He's READY, and Billy got tested......and he's been here three weeks LESS than my son!!"

Instructor: (using Jedi Mind Control) "Your son is not ready to test."

Parent:  (Eyes glazing over slightly) "You know, my son isn't ready to test."

Instructor: (Using Jedi Mind Control) "You should take your son home and encourage him to practice."

Parent: (Still glazed) "I think I will take my son home and encourage him to practice."

Instructor:  "Excellent.  See you next week?"

:rofl:   Now *that* would be a great training tool......to be able to train some of the parents in the ancient martial art of "paren-ting", or the subtle art of actually getting your child to do what they should.....

Peace--


----------



## Nightingale (May 29, 2002)

sigh...would be nice if that worked on cops too... I wouldn't have gotten a speeding ticket last week...

"This is not the Ford you're looking for..."


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 29, 2002)

But we can all dream.......... :rofl:


----------



## tunetigress (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> rofl:   Now *that* would be a great training tool......to be able to train some of the parents in the ancient martial art of "paren-ting", or the subtle art of actually getting your child to do what they should.....
> 
> Peace-- [/B]



That's a good one Tonbo!!!  So fine, in fact, that I feel compelled to add it to my repertoire.  Where on earth did you pick that one up??    :rofl:


----------



## tonbo (May 29, 2002)

> Where on earth did you pick that one up??



Well, I hate to admit it, but that one just came out of my warped little mind... 

That is a martial art I have been trying to master for many, many years.....and still am.  I feel I always will be.  

Geeeez....doesn't *that* sound familiar??   

Peace--


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 29, 2002)

Special trial classes for kids is a great idea and you are targeting a rich market.  I often did " bring a friend nite " with the kids and it often generated a couple new students each time.  I used lots of high energy games and drills those classes and had time set aside for after the class to answer questions for any of the parents that watched the class.


----------



## Nightingale (May 30, 2002)

bring a friend nite....that's a good one... mind if I pass that one along to my instructor?


----------



## Michael Billings (May 30, 2002)

I will try the Bring a Friend Free night also.  Sounds like a good idea.  Do you have the parents come also, to sign a waiver, or send that along with your kids?

I personally like the use of the "Force" and plan to try that also.  We can all dream....

-Michael B.
United Kenpo Systems


----------



## tonbo (May 30, 2002)

At our school, the first week after any belt test is "Buddy week".  You can bring a friend in for classes during the week, free.  It is strongly recommended that the friend's parents be present, and that they give their permission.  The buddy is free to join you (no matter what your rank is) in the white belt class, to get a taste of what things would be like if he/she joined up.  Generally, we don't worry about waivers for this week, as there is no contact and very little actual "strenuous" workout to get someone hurt.

We also have "Mother's Month" and "Father's Month", corresponding to April and June, respectively.  Kids can bring their mom and dad in for classes during those months free of charge, with the same restrictions--only in the white belt class, but you can join in with them and train side by side.

That is a lot of fun, and people really enjoy the freebies.

We also offer birthday parties, where you can have up to ten kids join you for pizza and cake, as well as a free introductory course.  We have the school mascots available as well (a tiger suit and dragon suit--the kinds you would see in parades) to help out with the lesson.  All in all, it's a hoot, and people have a good time with that as well.

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

Keeps up with the times...... We need the studios to keep the Art alive...  So their well~being is paramount.  

Developing current "programs" that mesh with current movies and happenings are not a new marketing tool....... com on everybody get those thinking caps on... :karate:


Come and join the next Kenpo Class.... Spidy endorses it.... Free Spiderman poptarts at the end of the 3 lesson course. :idea:

Let the force be with you..... 1 month (8 - 1 hr classes ) of American Kenpo... (Martial Art Training of the Jedi's) only $49.95 includes uniform and light saber!:jedi1: 

 :asian:


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

*NO NO NO NO NO NO!* A Jedi must build his own light sabre before being allowed to face the trials!


----------



## Nightingale (May 31, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone else was gonna pick up on that one, Sieg. LOL


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

WE DON'T NEED NO STINKING LIGHT SABRE'S!!!!!:boing1: :boing2: :boing1:


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

besides the whole thing is your fault! You brought it up! I'm gonna tell!!!:wah:


----------



## tunetigress (Jun 1, 2002)

Now boys, boys, you all had better get along and start sharing you toys, so I don't have to confiscate all your light sabres and give all of ya a Time-Out!!!   :rofl:


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 1, 2002)

Well the theme of this string IS "kids classes" :rofl: 



> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Now boys, boys, you all had better get along and start sharing you toys, so I don't have to confiscate all your light sabres and give all of ya a Time-Out!!!   :rofl: *


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 1, 2002)

You know what they say...........

"Boys will be Boys"!!!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(and so will a lot of middle aged men) :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 2, 2002)

The difference between men and boys is how they fight over their toys!


----------



## tonbo (Jun 4, 2002)

> The difference between men and boys is how they fight over their toys!



Yeah, or how they fight *using* their toys.....


Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2002)

I use the blockers from Century to have "light saber" battles.  These blockers (short and long) have handles and a square foam pad on the end.  If the blocker hits your leg..... you have to hop on one leg (since it got cut off) if both legs get cut...... then you have to kneel ..... almost death!  They have tons of fun and at the same time are getting beat to death with the foam bats.  This is a great into for sparring....... as I have time tested..... later when I introduce light sparring.... there is 90 % less fear of getting hit than the children that didn't participate in the "Jedi" blocker program.

:asian:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 4, 2002)

Although they haven't been lightsabers......we have had sparring sessions with "sword and shield", where kids use the one-handed Century blockers as a "sword" and a kickshield as a "shield"....same rules as far as getting hit in arms and legs....lots of fun!!!

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2002)

It is also quite entertaining for the adults as well.


:asian:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 4, 2002)

If we *really* want to have fun with the kids, we load 'em up with the sword and shield, and then allow them to have a "horse"....a student instructor on all fours.  That adds a different element altogether.....

And for adults.....if you have a balance beam that you can use, where two adults can sit without their feet touching the ground, have them straddle the beam, each on a different end, a few feet apart.  Then give them each a blocker and let them try to knock each other off.....or have them stand on kickshields and try to get the other person off of theirs......

Fun, fun, fun.....and good for the balance.....

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2002)

but the parents are all fighting now.......

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I use the blockers from Century to have "light saber" battles.  These blockers (short and long) have handles and a square foam pad on the end.  If the blocker hits your leg..... you have to hop on one leg (since it got cut off) if both legs get cut...... then you have to kneel ..... almost death!  They have tons of fun and at the same time are getting beat to death with the foam bats.  This is a great into for sparring....... as I have time tested..... later when I introduce light sparring.... there is 90 % less fear of getting hit than the children that didn't participate in the "Jedi" blocker program.
> 
> :asian: *


I've cut off your leg
Tis but a flesh wound!


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 4, 2002)

Seig,

You have trained with light sabres?????? All I have is lousy plastic sticks that whistle when you twirl them.



  I'll have to get you to show me some techniques before GoldenDragon takes you and the Mrs. to the Bahamas......


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2002)

you can go tooo.....:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Seig,
> 
> ...


Very Light, cheap aluminum as a matter of fact.


----------



## Seig (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *you can go tooo.....:rofl: *


I don't think so.  He works with me and visits the studio from time to time.  Any time I am late coming home from work on a Tuesday or Wednesday, she knows Stick and I got stuck in the MA zone where time ceases to exist....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 5, 2002)

Scuseeeeeeee me.


----------



## Seig (Jun 5, 2002)

Before you go getting all bent out of shape, think about it.  Bahamas...nothing but MA talk.....Bahamas.......mad wife.......


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 5, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 5, 2002)

You promised!  Quit trying to get out of it, just leave Stick at home, our boss wouldn't let both of us off at the same time anyway.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 5, 2002)

Stick Dummy normally  



  Stick Dummy when KenpoTess FINALLY catches up to him for delaying Seig in AM.

:rofl: :erg: :rofl: :hammer: :wah: :duel: :2pistols: :bazook: :wink1:



 Ahhh The smell of Burning Rattan in the morning.............


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 5, 2002)

That Paints a pretty picture of her....... Whoaaaaaaaa!

:mst:    :mst:    :mst:    :mst:    :mst:    :mst:    :mst:    :mst:


----------



## Seig (Jun 5, 2002)

We don't call her the TessManian Devil fer nuttin!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 5, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 6, 2002)

until you meet her!


----------



## Les (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the replies to my question on Kids Taster Sessions.

Everyone has come up with great idea's and I will be sharing them with my assistant "tiger tamers".

Tonight is the first session, so we will be putting some of your suggestions to the test. 

Some of the ideas I will use in the existing classes as well.

Once again, thanks very much.

Les


----------



## Seig (Jun 6, 2002)

Let us know how it pans out!  Good Luck!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

warm that digital up!
:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *We don't call her the TessManian Devil fer nuttin! *



*clearing my throat... ahems.. * now then Gentleman.. and I'm using that term endearingly.... SOooo this is what you 3 are up to when my back is turned~!!  *looks at Stickdummy.. *sniffing the air appreciatively.. ahhh yes. the smouldering aroma of rattan.. *g*.. 
Stick Dummy when KenpoTess FINALLY catches up to him for delaying Seig in AM.


Dennis.. Bahamas? Well why wasn't I invited.. you guys think you are going to have all the fun?  Ha I say~!!  MA talk.. well that works for me... as long as my little umbrella drink is kept chilled and Hey StickDummy.. you like poles.. you can waggle that fan over me as I sit quietly meditating.. *winks*.. 
Seig.. .. *quirks a brow.. Uh huh... This TessManianDevil knows where you sleep~!!
*chuckling maniacally into the night...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

That don't look like no Tas Devil to me.......!!

Seig you lucky dude!!!!!!!


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

Tess, you know full well I don't sleep.  You also know you were included in the Bahamas trip.
Mr. C, Thank you, yes I am. But you are wrong about one thing, she is definately a TessManian Devil:roflmao:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 7, 2002)

Seig, I agree with GD7......you are one lucky dude.  

Me too, by the way, so I ain't jealous.....life is good when you have a partner that has great looks that can also go rounds with you in the ring.... 

:asian: 

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

and she  doesn't have a name llike Bobbit !!


----------



## tonbo (Jun 7, 2002)

Now, THAT'S just too scary to think of.......

 

Peace--


----------



## Chris from CT (Jun 7, 2002)

Woo Man!  My dyslexia is definitely kicking in.  At first glance I read, "Kids *Taser* Session."  I thought to myself, "now that's a tough area!"   50,000 Volts coming at cha!  

Take care


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 7, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

I thought that too..... but was too embarrassed to say!!!


----------



## tunetigress (Jun 7, 2002)

LOL!  I'd LOVE to give my kids a little 'taser' session! Now  that might smarten them up!  :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris from CT _
> 
> *Woo Man!  My dyslexia is definitely kicking in.  At first glance I read, "Kids Taser Session."  I thought to myself, "now that's a tough area!"   50,000 Volts coming at cha!
> 
> Take care *


You mean it isn't?   Tess, we have to rethink the kids class......


----------



## Chris from CT (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I thought that too..... but was too embarrassed to say!!! *



I'm glad I wasn't the only one.   

Take care


----------



## tunetigress (Jun 7, 2002)

LOL taser session! !   I would love to send MY kids for a little taste of the ole taser!  Not wouldn't that just get their attention???   LOL   :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 8, 2002)

Is also good for Teen Aged Girls that are trying for the frizzed/perm look for their hair, at a  fraction of the cost!


----------

